# What color is my doe?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is a nigerian dwarf. Anyone know what color she could be? :whatgoat: 
Same color in summer. But has some white pattern on her sides not visible through winter coat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like a pymy patern.... can't think of what it is called right now cuz my brain is blank! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is she papered? She looks to be carrying the pygmy agouti pattern. By looking at her, I would say she's got some pygmy in her. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Is she papered? She looks to be carrying the pygmy agouti pattern. By looking at her, I would say she's got some pygmy in her. :shrug:


Thank you Kylee! lol! Yes that is what I was thinking! She dose look a bit Pygmy......


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, not papered. There could be some pygmy in there....somewhere....but she definitely doesnt have the shape to be even half pygmy. She's very dairy. Just very pregnant in this picture 

Heres another, after kidding, lol...probably not much difference. Ha.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She does have similiar characteristics to a caramel colored Pygmy (Agouti's are grey colored). But she looks more like a Nigerian body build wise. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Augauti Pygmy is like a grey roan ND. 
This girl does look to have pygmy. So not sure what you would call her.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll just call her peach.
New color! Peach Chamoisse/Sundgau! 
Just kidding. Hehe. No matter what she is, she's one of our special girls, not going any where.


----------

